# Pellet Users  NOT Stick or Charcoal



## dirty ole phil (Aug 7, 2007)

I am here, thanks for the Help.  NOW  Is there any of you folks doing your Smoking/BBQing using Pellets ?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I got a Trager a couple years and gave up on my others.  I am in the process of giving my "New Brunsfel" and "Brinkman" to the American Legion for there Gatherings. I am getting a "Bunch of Stiff" from you guys.  Thanks a Bunch.


----------



## meowey (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Phil!

BigAL has a pellet muncher too.  You could look through his posts for info.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Desert Rat, the form of wood pellets I use is for a Smoke Pistol (smoke generator). I have had very good results, and lately I have started mixing woods such as mesquite and apple. I get good burn time and the pellets are easy to store. Very hard to find wood mixtures, that's why I mix my own. Hope this helps you. I'll be at the Tamale Festival in Indio again this year, maybe I'll run into you?


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 7, 2007)

Why do you always yell when you post?


----------



## javajoe (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey DIRTY, I also pulled the Trigger on a Traeger. I love it. It's nice to blend the pellets. Fast Easy and no babysitting. Well, the G/F see's me with my Guinness by the old Traeger so I guess I got her fooled. I still got an old Smokey for my Carne Asada and a Propane BBQ for my steaks. But everything else goes in the Traeger. I use it every weekend almost


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 8, 2007)

1) What have you got against steaks that you would subject them to propane and the methyl mercaptain that's in it?

2)  BBQ is a style of cooking, not a piece of equipment.  We that have spent years studying the art and working toward mastering it resent grills being referred to as BBQs.  It's a bit like referring to a cheap paintbrush as artwork.

All that being said, you really ought to try your steaks seared over hardwood flame.


----------



## josh (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey GrumpyOky, Are you here to criticize people?


----------



## flagriller (Aug 8, 2007)

*All that being said, you really ought to try your steaks seared over hardwood flame.*

I agree, there's nothing like it.  I get a lump coal fire going then put some wood chunks on it and lay a piece of spilt oak in the front and back.  When the fire is going wenn put some split wood on it when they flame, on go the steaks.  Works well in my CG Super Pro.  Never used pellets so I can't comment on that.


----------



## dirty ole phil (Aug 8, 2007)

E-Mail yelling is when the message is in ALL caps.  I just make the Font bigger for us older [email protected]#$ to read eaiser.


----------



## javajoe (Aug 8, 2007)

WOW, did you wake up on the wrong side of the coals. Different strokes for different folks. That's a pretty tall soap box. Nice Flame though. OUCH!


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 8, 2007)

At your service.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 8, 2007)

It's all good Brutha!

What would life be if we couldn't cut up a little now and then?


----------



## bigal (Aug 8, 2007)

If you can't take the heat from own'n a traeger, get off the porch.

You newbies gotta learn that there isn't a person on here that will "bash" you, your equip, or your food.  Like oky said, it's all good.

Phil, I can answer ANY question you have........but the answers will usually be a bunch of "poo". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I sure like my pellet pooper now that I got the temp prob figured out.  The new 225 dig temp is much better, imho.

As far as steak over wood flame or pellets...................why would anyone b!tch over how a steak was cooked?  I don't care how you cook it, it's all good.  Flame and pellet is good for steak, one is easier than the other..........................take a guess. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've been smoke'n alot since last I was on here and have a bunch of thiings I'd like to add that I've learned.......as soon as I have time/beer/memory of it.

Don't get your panties in a wad if someone "bashes" you, cause they aren't.  The best Q is made by the cook, not the cooker.


----------



## javajoe (Aug 8, 2007)

WHO WAS BAGGIN ON ME OWNING A TRAEGER?
Everything you said makes no sense. You must have read another thread because what statements you are refering to never have been said by anyone to me. The only remark was regarding me calling my Propane device a BBQ and cooking a steak on it instead of open coals. Thought it was pretty funny people make comments about the whole BBQ thing. Like the difference between grilling and BBQ'n. You have to excuse us SO-CAL Folks. Your reply was the funniest of all. It just reading comprehension I guess. It's all good. BTW...my panties are fine


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 8, 2007)

JavaJoe, I don't think that SmokyOky was bashing you or your equipment. The funny thing about forums is that no matter how hard you try, you can't hear the tone of the words being said. SmokyOky has been here some time and has helped countless people to perfect their "Q". 

So the technical term for smoking is BBQ. The more south you get the more it means... so I wouldn't get all fluffed up if you make mention of a piece of equipment as a BBQ or BBQ grill or what ever, and someone tries to nudge you to the politically correct way of stating what you are doing. 

SmokyOky's preference is to not subject a perfectly good piece of meat to chemicals, but to enhance them with the smokey wood flavor from hardwood coals.

So that said.. let's all skip back over to the cooler, pull the bunched up panties out, grab a beer and chill with some great food


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 8, 2007)

If the food is good then who cares what is was cooked over or on?  I use electricity to smoke and natural gas to grill.  I'll take my methyl whateveryl with a side of fries and some honey mustard.  Don't like it?  So.  

Do what pleases you and makes good food.


----------



## msmith (Aug 8, 2007)

Hell SmokyOky I wouldnt waste my time arguing with this clown. I'm like you my smoking friend build a fire and lets smoke. Different strokes for different folks.  I would team up with you and we will cook the way we want and I'm sure between the General and your new baby we can rock and roll.

Big Al just keep on doing your thing Bro.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 9, 2007)

OKay guys no harm intended sometimes it just looks worse than it is. This is a great bunch of folks that wouldn't intentionally "flame" someone with malice. I do believe it was meant as a joke not a slam - hope you didn't take it that way.

Now let's play nice ...


----------



## bigal (Aug 9, 2007)

Java, man don't take me serious. I reread my post and it could come off "wrong", but I honestly joke 99% of the time. I meant no harm. 

I'm used to guys bust'n my goodies about the pellet pooper, but as usual it is all in fun. 

I haven't been on for a while and the new people don't know me well enough, my bad. Some time we'll meet in the chat room and you'll get to know me well enough.

I am glad to see more traegers on the forum. 

I gotta get Marvin on chat and give him some hell. I haven't talked to that turd smoker for a long time...........is that why I've been in a better mood? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll catch up w/you guys/gals later. 

Honestly, all in fun. Didn't mean to upset anyone.........although it was fun. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW, I quit wear'n panties in the summer. Easier to "breath", if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




And excuse us KS folks for our reading comprehension, we're not as good as CA people.  (ok, that was serious..my 1%.......panty part incl.)


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 9, 2007)

Now let's play nice ...
__________________
*Gol dang it Debi, we was just about to see a food fight!! And you went and ruint it!! Shame, shame, everybody knows your name! haha, I remember, Roscoe P. Coltrane sayin that, and I never did get it? Yeh , I might could be a coupla bricks shy of a full load. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 9, 2007)

BTW, I quit wear'n panties in the summer. Easier to "breath", if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





And excuse us KS folks for our reading comprehension, we're not as good as CA people. (ok, that was serious..my 1%.......panty part incl.)
__________________
*Oh God BigAL, your just awful!! Does yo momma know you say that kinda crap?? haha, Terry  *


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 9, 2007)

OK Terry, We wouldn't want to disappoint you.


Hey everybody, I still say wood pellets are just recycled pigeon poop, and only the sun affected folks from Socal call a grill a BBQ!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 9, 2007)

Help out a fairly new guy here.  What are you talking about when you say "pellets"?

I have a little bag of Jack Daniels charcoal pellets that I guess I am supposed to throw in the smoker.  I haven't used them yet.  Is that what you call pellets?


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 9, 2007)

Pellets are usually small wood pieces about the size of eraser on a pencil. Much like small pieces from a limb/branch/twig of wood. They usually have a good burn rate, and they truly give you the smoke flavor as any other wood would do. Very hard to find a wood mixture, so you might mix your own. Wood chips are much larger, more like pieces torn off the limbs/branches and are used extensively. I hope this helps.


----------



## dirty ole phil (Aug 9, 2007)

*Yes that be them,  That be a sample, Mine come in 20# bags for $10.00*


----------



## bigal (Aug 9, 2007)

SmokyOky "Hey everybody, I still say wood pellets are just recycled pigeon poop, and only the sun affected folks from Socal call a grill a BBQ!"
LOL, I don't care who *I am*, thats funny right there!
Pigeon poop IS bad if it is recycled, but pellets are PURE POO and that is goooooooood s!#t maynard.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





These are the types of threads that keep me comming back for more.  "The water wouldn't be fun if it weren't for the waves!"

Later


----------



## flagriller (Aug 9, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, but is there actually a fire in the Trager?  How do they work?  And I think there is a huge difference between BBQ and grilling.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 9, 2007)

It's good that you know the difference.  Those that don't should start eating more real Q.  The problem is that  it's not available in a lot of areas.

I've never used a Traeger, but believe that they work much the same as a pellet stove that you might use for heat.  They work by gravity feeding pellets from a hopper to a small combustion area where forced air keeps a small fire blazing hot.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh, interesting.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 9, 2007)

I've eaten food cooked on a Traeger, and it wasn't bad.  They should produce at least as good of food as an electric ar gas smoker.  I just don't think they'll do quite what a good stick burner will do, but then again, not all of us have a stick burner.  They canbe expensive, and they take a while to learn.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 9, 2007)

I think sometimes people make things harder than they have to be. I use my CG with the SFB with good results all the time.  It does take some tending, like 2 times to reload fuel for a 6-8 hour smoke but who cares, I do yard work lay by the pool etc.  I know the CGer w/SFB isn't like some of the "big custom rigs" but it does well smoking.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 9, 2007)

... you guys are wearing _PANTIES_? Uuhhh, maybe that's the rub right there...


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

Roscoe P. Coltrane ! Loved that show!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 10, 2007)

*cooo... cooo..., I love it, I love it!! Me too Debi, he is a great actor, when he was on Gunsmoke, he was always the bad guy, a great guitar(sp) picker on Andy Griffth. Dang honey, we are too young to remember that far back. Oh I forgot, when the Dukes of Hazzard was on, you were about, 12 or 10? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## bigal (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey SmokyOky, you are right as far as what is available in some places.  There are just a few places here that smoke on stick burners, and I can cook much better than that..........................BUT!!!  There is a difference between cook'n for "people" and cook'n for family/friends.  

The traegers are great, no doubt....same as any other smoker &/or grill.  But I must say, as soon as I can afford it, I'm gonna have a DP Fat 50 on the back of my pickup! 

Wood is hard to find around here, too.("thats what she said" from sitcom Office)

I honestly believe that a good cook can cook on anything and it will come out great.  IE Bobby Flay's Throwdown.  He's good.  

The "nitty-gritty" is the cook.  And I can smoke the best food my family has EVER HAD............as long as they don't eat anywhere else 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I want you on chat oky, I think it would be fun as heck.  You'd probably win any argument, but still fun.  If everyone agreed, there wouldn't be competition..........

later
TURD


----------



## dirty ole phil (Aug 10, 2007)

*Wood is also hard to find here in the Desert.  There is a Landscaping outfit in Lancaster Ca. that sells Pellet Heating stoves and BBQ Pellets. Do not to confuse them with Heating pellets.  You do not want to use heating pellets in place of BBQing ones.  Heating pellets are made from any kind of wood.*


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, but just like Flay's Asian baby back ribs, the crowd determined that they weren't BBQ.  No doubt, he know's his way around the kitchen, but i'd take a Q throwdown challenge any day.  There's something I don't trust about him too....... I know, he's skinny, and as a famous man once said, never trust a skinny cook.

BTW, What is a DP Fat 50?

I prefer debate as opposed to argument.  In a debate, truth is generally the winner, and when truth wins, all benefit.


----------



## msmith (Aug 10, 2007)

Heck fellows come on down here to texas I'm gonna fire up the general at 3:00 am sunday morning for a little get together and have a good time.


----------



## bigal (Aug 10, 2007)

DP stands for diamond plate.  check them out here http://diamondplateproducts.com/index.php

Debate/argument, yea I know what you mean.  But the real "truth" is in the one who eats the food.  6 of one 1/2 doz another......yada yada yada.

I don't believe the old say'n of "never trust a skinny cook".  That really doesn't mean ____.........it's just a say'n.  Flay has a "knack" for taste, and I won't argue w/him as I don't have restaurants make'n me tons of $$$$$$$$$$.  He's good, at bbq/smoke'n, I really don't know.  

I'll bet a buck that if we switched smokers you would win, it wouldn't have anything to do w/the smoker......it's the cook.  I'll stand behind that way more than my traeger.  

I'm not a BIG traeger fan, it works for me and how I use it.  I like to slap something on and check on it after 4 hrs, that way I can get some work done.  I don't care to tend a fire, doesn't "light my 'match'", but turn'n a switch and not have'n to worry does "light my match".

I will admit that I'd like a stick burner, but I wouldn't use it near as much as my traeger.  

I'd also like to say that the pellets are wood, and yes they can burn very hot.  I consider the traeger just 1 step below a stick burner, but many steps above many others.

BTW, is a charcoal brickett made out of compressed wood?  I dont' ask unless I know the answer.  

I think it would be a blast to sit by your smoker, drink some beers and debate this till my butt turned blue.  Some day my friend, some day.  

It's great, hope to see you on chat some time.

Take care
BigfatlazyAL


----------



## bigal (Aug 10, 2007)

Marvin, you on the E or W side of the street?  Do you want me to bring my traeger to back you up?  Just want to help, I'm one helluva guy!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wish I could, more than you know.  Have a good one buddy, I'll be think'n of ya as I fish for rainbow trout up in the rocky mountains........w/my kids, girlfriend, and my wife(they get along so good..........hey u know they kinda get along tooooooooooo good, somethin's up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ......I could add more but this IS a family site)

BTW, it'll be about 70* where I'll be, how about you?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Take care man, just remember a traeger is just a couple States away.


----------



## msmith (Aug 11, 2007)

Al I'm on the east side of the street, I think I can get by without a back up. After you catch all them fish drive on down here and we will smoke them up and have several cold ones. 70* sounds pretty good its supposed to be around 101* here and heat index of 110*. Thats why I'm gonna start cooking so early to beat the heat.

Catch a few for me and have a great time.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Been a while since I spent much time on the forum.  Looks like the mind set has changed somewhat
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

What I always liked about this forum was that everyone tried to help each other out.  It didn't matter if you were a stickburner, electric user, gas user, pellet pooper or whatever, we all were civil to one another and tried to help out.  

It seems that some folks have kinda "got above their raising"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let's stop talking down to the newbies and try and help them out a little


----------



## meowey (Aug 11, 2007)

Well said!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## webfoot (Aug 12, 2007)

First day newbie here.  Saw the mention of traeger and it got my attention.  They are located almost in my back yard so to speak (15 mi away).

Pellet stoves and pellet grills are not gravity fed but use an electric augar to feed the pellets into the fire pot.  You control heat by controlling the speed of the augar and forced air in the fire pot.  As another person said, ya don't want to mix smoking pellets with heating pellets.  In this area heating pellets are made from Fir.

Long before Traeger got into the BBQ grill business they were in the pellet heating stove business and still are.  If memory serves me right, Traeger was the first Co to offer a pellet stove. 

I'm a long way from being any kind of an expert on the art of grilling and BBQing but have a hard time thinking there would be a big diff in outcome between using hardwood pellets and a stick burner for smoking.  All the heat is coming from wood.  YMMV.

Let the smoke begin.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah!!!


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 13, 2007)

It does seem that there have been a few more than usual that come ready for battle lately, and I don't really understsand why.

I haven't noticed anyone talking down to newbies though.

I've read back through this thread, Nd it seems that some think that others are bgadmouthing Traeger Smokers.  The only negative comment that I noticed was someone giving the design an opinion of thumbs down, and that individual hasn't ever seen one, and is quick to admit to that fact.

Maybe it's just this hellatiousss heat affecting folks.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 13, 2007)

Ther is a world of difference.  It has to do with airflow and the amount of wood consumed in the cooking process.  If you ever set the two side by side, it would be easy to see and taste. 

Don't get me wrong, I've got nothing against Traegers, in fact, I might even buy one someday, but there is a world of difference.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 13, 2007)

SmokyOkie;75430 said:
			
		

> Ther is a world of difference. It has to do with airflow and the amount of wood consumed in the cooking process. If you ever set the two side by side, it would be easy to see and taste.
> 
> Yes, I agree.  IMO..pellets (saw them this weekend) are like charcoal briquetts, made from any type of scrap wood, ground to sawdust, adding a binding agent and formed.  Even some lump cheap lump charcoal has had plywood in it or other scrap. It pays to cook on good stuff, and the more "real wood" the better...IMO.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know a thing about what goes into pellets, and even if they only use the best wood, a pellet smoker just doesn't fire the same as a stickburner.

I've had some good grub that came off a pellet smoker, but it's just not the same.


----------



## webfoot (Aug 14, 2007)

This is mostly for others thinking about a pellet smoker.

I can't speak for what goes on in your area but your info is not accurate for this part of the country or with Traeger smokers and pellets.

This was copied off the Traeger site:  http://www.traegergrills.com/study/hows_it.cfm
"Pellets - Made from 100% pure hardwood sawdust, Traeger wood pellets are the source of both fuel and flavor in your Traeger Barbecue. Traeger cooking pellets are manufactured using heat and pressure (10,000 psi) and provide more than 8,500 BTUs of heat per pound. Traeger hardwood cooking pellets contain no added substances-just pure hardwood goodness. "

I've been heating with pellets for a number of yrs and various brands and have yet to see any pellets made from scrap wood.  Around here the wood species is stated on the bags and all I've ever seen do state NO BINDERS.

Just trying to offer up accurate info as I know it.


----------



## javajoe (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice post, but it won't help. It's kinda like Fords and Chevy's with people. And remember, there are alot of older folks on here. It's all good though. Entertaining to say the least. You are 100% right though. Keep smoking


----------



## webfoot (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Java.  I'm in no position to discuss/argue one method over the other on smoking techinques but I do know something about pellets stoves/grills as to their operation and what/how pellets are made.

Just wanted to provide some info I feel is accurate for those thinking about a pellet smoker.

I wonder how many makes of pellet smokers are on the market?

Oh, about the older folks, I'm one of them.  Just about completed my 9th yr as a retiree.  Consider myself a certified old gezzer.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 15, 2007)

Something just occurred to me.  I sure hope that my post referring to pellets and pigeons isn't what started all of this.  I mean, I hope that everyone realizes that my comments were meant to be taken tongue in cheek.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh great... *NOW* you tell us... !


----------



## javajoe (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## smokyokie (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, I only said that because Bigarm was chastising Debi fro ruining a potentially "good fight".  That's why my post started off with "I'd hate to disappoint you Terry".


----------



## javajoe (Aug 16, 2007)

Gotta tell ya...Sure is nice not having that dry charcoal drying out my food. Must be a drag using a water dish to compensate for it. Pure clean burning wood. No cancer here


----------



## webfoot (Aug 16, 2007)

Is that before or after smoking that tongue?


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 16, 2007)

Always had mine boiled.  I guess that's next on the agenda for smoking adventure.


----------



## alemaster (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok guys nebe here if anyone wants to see some treagers in action Sept , 7 th 4 pm 1040 South State st Dover De 19901 , We do a happy hour goes till 
whenever . No cost bring a hunger and a thrist, he he . You will see at least
 two treagers smk150 commercial and a professional , but when I cook at home it's on a cg or the homemade uds . Alemaster


----------



## flagriller (Aug 21, 2007)

I stand corrected on the Traeger pellets.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 21, 2007)

So, does that mean this thread is officially finished?


----------



## josh (Aug 21, 2007)

Before we officially kill this thread I would like to apologize to SmokyOkie for calling him out for â€œcriticizingâ€ people.  I see now that he was just pointing out better ways to cook, and that is the reason we are all here anyway isnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t it?  Thank you Tim for all the information that you provide for us rookies.  And thank you for adding a little personality.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 21, 2007)

Well thank you Josh for the thought.  Actually I was probably in a bad mood that morning, and the thought that lesser coooking methods were reserved for steaks just hit me wrong, but I never get real serious about stuff like that anyway.  My mistake from time to time is thinking that other folks never take things too seriously either.  I probably deserved being "called out" as you put it , I probably was guilty of showing myself a little more than necessary.

BTW, If I didn't get called out  once in a while, i'd think I wasn't stating opinions as loudly as I should.


----------



## bigal (Aug 21, 2007)

Your just jealous Tim.  It's not your fault, it's pellet envy.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm the same as you.  I'll say stuff and when someone new to the site that doesn't know me reads it they get all pi$$y.  It would help if we all could have those camera things so we could see each others face.  But then again, I like to picture you guys the way I do........I'm sure alot of you are some ugly sob's! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That is why I hide behind a kool-aid guy!  Plus I envy his pellet!  Girls are always yell'n and chase'n after him!

See you guys on chat sometime, get to know how much of a ***** I really am.

Later Turds


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 21, 2007)

Let's let this one die and start a new one.


----------

